# part of my DELTA light collection



## rustneversleeps (May 19, 2015)

file:///Users/recclestone1/Desktop/untitled%20folder//Users/recclestone1/Pictures/Photos Library.photoslibrary/Thumbnails/2015/04/14/20150414-022030/csULJERmTGujp1IPTnxrmw/thumb_IMG_0649_1024.jpg


----------



## Backpacker Light (May 29, 2015)

Please correct and re-post the link. It did not work? 

We would very much like view your Delta lantern collection! Thanks...


----------

